# Another 7/18 PCD



## billyk (Jan 17, 2008)

:eeps: I thought I was the only Bimmerfest dude there 

I would like to say thank you to all the instructors at the Performance Center. I also want to thank Jonathan for his help on my schedule. Of course this ED+PCD+12hrs-drive-back-home project won't be completed without help from all the Bimmerfest folks.

My wife and I had a great time at the PC. My wife is not a car person. She initially refused to go when she found out about the drive back to NY. Now I can tell you she had a good time and she said the day was very impressive even I did all the driving at the PC.

*ABS brake session*

Donnie showed the brake distance it took to stop from 20mph and 40mph. The brake distance from 40mph was a lot more than I expected. No, it is not double .
I have to admit that I didn't know how to use ABS. Now I know. I was thinking about the friction circle. "You can't have maximum braking and traction to turn at the same time... blah" 

*Autocross session*
Even I have a few seasons of Autocross, it was still fun because of the elevation changes on the course. I wish I had the whole course myself for 20 laps.

*Skidpad*
Somehow my wife thinks spinning on the skidpad is a cool thing. Now she knows what's that button on the console for and why I turn it off at autocross.

After the first session, we had a short drive to Zentrum in some 650's. We are impressed by the logistics and how energy is recycled at the factory. I was shocked to see the floor carpets and sound damping materials on some X cars. There may be an inch or two inch thick of dense foam underneath some points of the carpet surface.

We then head back to the PC for the off road course in X5's. I'm not a SUV person, but it is still fun to try out all the obstacles.

I couldn't get my wife on Sabine's Ring Taxi, but I made her took Donnie's M5. She loves the hot lap.

So, I'm back home after a long ride. Sunday is autocross with the new car 

Photos:
1. The pool at Marriott. Everyone should bring your swimming gear.
2. our "6 series Fleet" at Zentrum
3. My car was outside the PC entrance


----------



## Lexington (Apr 26, 2008)

Guess we should have checked for other Bimmerfest members. Glad you had a great time too. I had to encourage my wife to do the driving but once she got behind the wheel it was difficult to get her out. She wanted to know why she couldn't drive the M5 on the hot lap. :drive:

Did you remember to sign the book? I almost forgot but took care of it after the factory tour since we had to return the 650 coupe.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations fellow Bimmerfesters! Plan on being there in the next few weeks too


----------



## billyk (Jan 17, 2008)

Lexington said:


> Did you remember to sign the book? I almost forgot but took care of it after the factory tour since we had to return the 650 coupe.


DOH! I didn't even know there's a book to sign!


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

Sounds like you had a great time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

billyk said:


> DOH! I didn't even know there's a book to sign!


Was that you at the Colosseum on Sunday? If so, nice times out there on the course. Sorry your friend beat you in your own car. I had that happen once and he never let me live it down, even though it was only by .06 seconds.:bawling:


----------



## billyk (Jan 17, 2008)

yup. That was me. 

The guy has been autocross'ing for almost 10 years. He also setup courses for clubs in the region. I hit bottle necks in the past and he helped me get faster. I don't have problem for him kill the expensive RFTs.


----------



## theadtoo (Feb 18, 2006)

SJAPoc

Have heard anything after your car was offloaded from the _Independence ii? _ Once it showed released to customs it didn't have anything else

Any idea how long it takes to get confrimation of PC re-delivery date?


----------



## billyk (Jan 17, 2008)

Am I allowed to post video from PCD?

Here are a few video clips from my wife's tiny little camera.
http://www.vimeo.com/1372518
http://www.vimeo.com/1372717
http://www.vimeo.com/1384012
http://www.vimeo.com/1384310


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

theadtoo said:


> SJAPoc
> 
> Have heard anything after your car was offloaded from the _Independence ii? _ Once it showed released to customs it didn't have anything else
> 
> Any idea how long it takes to get confrimation of PC re-delivery date?


Adrian sent me an email yesterday... August 13th PCD! :bigpimp:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

billyk said:


> Am I allowed to post video from PCD?
> 
> Here are a few video clips from my wife's tiny little camera.
> http://www.vimeo.com/1372518
> ...


Great videos!!! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------

